# connecting printer to macbook



## richithomas (Sep 20, 2006)

i want to connect our home deskjet either wirelessley or some other way to my macbook so i can print! The home desktop is a pc with windows xp and we have a hp deskjet which is connected to the desktop with one of those big pin connections (not a usb). The desktop is connected wirelessley to a modem and router and then the macbook is conneted wirelessley to the modem using its airport extreme. How do i connect the printer tot he macbook i have no idea??!! thanks heaps


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you need to set up the win xp pc to share the printer. then on the mac, open the print center app in the utilities folder in the applications folder. tell it to look for shared printers, and it should see the windows one. set it as default and as long as the windows pc is on, your mac should be able to print to the printer.


----------

